# Ovarian cyst or IBS



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Everyone,I want to first thank everyone that replyed to my post on abnormal pap.I will be so glad to find out why this pain is so bad and see what it is. My IBS hasnt acted up to bad in a long time and this is why I am not sure what this but my gyn nurse wants to rule out anything else. She is wants a utrasound and possibe d & c done in the office. ??? can't find much infomation on that. Has anyone had that done in the office. She said just take some over the counter pain medicine.Anyway, I have had some sharp , dull aching pain in my left side and missed my period this month. My husband has had a vas. so dont think I am preg. The nurse did another pap too for me. She did the kind they put in liquid.Depending on that and some other things we will see what happens. I dont get to go back til Aug8.They sure make you wait.. lolShe put me on Prometrium too along with my estratest. She said I should have been on both.Thanks so much. Polly


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Office procuders? Hm ok now I'm scared to get retested. I've had bad experience with office procedures once, refuse to do it again. I thought not sure what D & C is if I find out I'll let you know.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

It is done by passing a small instrument called a curette through the vagina into the uterus and scraping the lining of the uterus (endometrium).D&C is generally an outpatient procedure. A general anesthesic is usually used, though a local or spinal anesthetic may be used.What to Expect After Surgery The recovery period following D&C is short, and most women are able to return to normal activities within 1 to 2 days.During the recovery period:Mild pelvic cramping may occur for a few hours.A slight vaginal discharge may occur.Intercourse, douching, and the use of tampons are not usually permitted for 2 weeks.The next menstrual period may be early or late.Why It Is Done Dilation and curettage (D&C) may be done to diagnose and treat problems. The procedure is used to control sudden, heavy vaginal bleeding that is causing decreased blood volume (hypovolemia) or a decreased number of red blood cells (anemia). D&C is the quickest way to stop active bleeding in the uterus. It is also used to obtain a tissue sample for testing in older women who are at high risk for having cancer of the uterus (endometrial cancer).1How Well It Works D&C is usually successful in temporarily stopping heavy menstrual bleeding.Uterine tissue can be obtained for diagnosis and to eliminate other possible causes of heavy menstrual bleeding.Small fibroids may be removed.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for the information. Shish. I dont like the should of that do you. lolI read that they do that outpatient but she said in the office so who knows. We will see. I hope they dont have to do it at all.Thanks again. Polly


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have had friends who have had a D & C for various reasons. Altho not the most pleasant sounding of things; I remember them telling me they felt better after than before. Just a bit of discomfort for a few days.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Auroraheart,Thank you for answering that. I appreciate it.Hugs, Polly


----------

